# nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an



## Skysnake (21. September 2010)

*nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Vor wenigen Minuten kündigte Jen-Hsun Huang die nächste Grafikkartengeneration von nVidia an. Als Nachfolger der aktuellen Fermi Architektur wird Kepler im Jahr 2011 kommen.

Laut Jen-Hsun Huang soll die pro Watt Leistung um das 3-4 fache ansteigen (im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Fermi Karten).

Nach Kepler soll dann 2013 Maxwell kommen, die dann die 16 fache pro Watt Leistung der Tesla (Vorgänger von Fermi) Architektur haben soll.

Huang am Ende der Presentation insbesondere die ECC Unterstüzung heraus. Daraus lässt sich wohl ableiten, das nVidia auch in Zukunft den eingeschlagenen Weg beibehält sich auf den HPC Bereich mit ihren Produkten zu konzentrieren. In anbetracht der aktuellen Prognosen zur Entwicklung des Absatzes von klassischen Grafikkarten ist dies auch ein durchaus nachvollziehbarer Schritt, da die von AMD und Intel in die CPU integrierte GPU den lowend-Bereich bei den Grafikkarten wohl komplett abdecken werden, und sich eventuell sogar in den nächsten Jahren in die Mittelklasse vorarbeiten können. Wie sich dies alles für Gamer auswirkt, insbesondere was die Preise anbelangt wird erst die Zukunft zeigen.

Auch abzuwarten bleibt, ob es in den nächsten Tagen noch weitere Infos zu Kepler geben wird. Bisher ist ja nur 2011 als Ziel bekannt. Sollte dies sich auf das erste Halbjahr 2011 konkretisieren, könnte nVidia wieder mit AMD/ATI Schritt halten, was den launch neuer Generationen angeht. 2011 wird also nicht nur im CPU Bereich ein heises Jahr, sondern auch im GPU Sektor.

Quelle: NVidia

Bleibt zu warten, ob dieses mal nVidia die gemachten Versprechungen einhalten kann. Bei Fermi wurde auch bereits eine überragende pro Watt Leistung angepriesen, die dann bei weitem nicht gehalten werden konnte.

Da ich leider selbst vergessen habe einen Screen zu machen, möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch kaktus1907 unter http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2bc85b54-ed2d-4754-87ba-48ce59046ce0.jpg danken, das er ein Bild gemacht hat und dieses auch veröffentlicht hat.

EDIT: Bildgröße angepasst


----------



## Shi (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Achja? Eine komplett neue *Architektur* oder nur Fermi in verbessert?


----------



## FreshStyleZ (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

klar, kleinerer prozess = höhere Effizienz
vlt. wird kepler ein fermi shrink ?!
edit: wohl eher nicht. die dreifache effizienz nur durch shrink könnte man ja ausschließen


----------



## Asdener (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

 Gefällt mir..

Mal sehen ob sie die Fehler wie bei Fermi nicht nochmal machen


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

hoffentlich können sie halten was sie versprechen, ich glaub dran


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

hm, das ist ja komisch, das auf einmal nVidia eine neue Generation() raus bringen will, ich denke eher das es eine Verbesserte Version vom Termin ist, warum sollte nVidia sonst so lange die Infos zurück halten?!


----------



## Superwip (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Tesla der Vorgänger von Fermi und von 2007?

Ich dachte, Teslakarten sind nur Karten, die als Coprozessoren in HPCs verwendet werden- aber einen normalen Fermi Chip besitzen und genau wie alle anderen Fermiprodukte (erst) 2010 auf den Markt gekommen sind

Und Fermi 2009?
Das hätte nVidia vielleicht gerne gehabt...

Das bessere Performance/Watt Verhältnis klingt gut, sagt aber nichts über die absolute Performance aus; wer weiß, vielleicht wird Kepler ein aufgebortes ION- mit 1/32 des Stromverbrauchs einer Fermi Karte- und 1/8 der Leistung in irgendeinem idealisierten Benchmark


----------



## Whoosaa (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

*Bild kleiner machen, maximal 900 Pixel Breite!*


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



Superwip schrieb:


> Tesla der Vorgänger von Fermi und von 2007?
> 
> Ich dachte, Teslakarten sind nur Karten, die als Coprozessoren in HPCs verwendet werden- aber einen normalen Fermi Chip besitzen und genau wie alle anderen Fermiprodukte (erst) 2010 auf den Markt gekommen sind
> 
> ...




So ist es die schönen Dias können nicht viel sagen.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Huang bezieht sich aber nur auf die Double-Precision-Performance. Wer hier vierfache Spieleleistung oder so erwartet hat würde, hat sich leider zu früh gefreut.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Nein die Tesla Karten waren die Vorgänger der aktuellen Fermi-Karten im HPC Bereich. Ist aber nen bischen verwirrend, da es ja Quadro und Tesla Karten gibt.



> Huang bezieht sich aber nur auf die Double-Precision-Performance. Wer  hier vierfache Spieleleistung oder so erwartet hat würde, hat sich  leider zu früh gefreut.



Wobei bisher die DP immer in nem festen Verhältnis zur SP eigentlich blieb. Zumal besser als 1 zu 2 nicht geht, und das hat nVidia aktuell schon wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab. Ergo steigt die SP zwingend mit


----------



## Superwip (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Okay...

Nvidia Tesla ? Wikipedia

Demnach ist Tesla also kein Chip- sondern wie gesagt einfach nVidias HPC GPU Coprozessor Karten Serie

Genauso gut hätte man hier angeben können:"Fermi ist doppelt so schnell wie eine Geforce"

Es gibt Tesla Karten sowohl mit G80 als auch mit GT200 und GF100/Fermi Chips; die Ersten mit G80 sind tatsächlich schon 2007 herausgekommen, haben mit aktuellen Tesla Karten aber genauso wenig zu tun wie eine 8800 Ultra mit einer GTX 480, auch Performancetechnisch gesehen

Warum hier GPU und GraKa Generationen durchgemischt werden bleibt ein Rätsel


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Bitte die Grafik im Startpost anpassen.
max. 900 Pixel


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



Superwip schrieb:


> Okay...
> 
> Nvidia Tesla ? Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Von Fermi gibts aber auch Tesla und Quadro Karten. Also ich müsste mich schon sehr täuschen, wenn die alten Tesla/Quadro Karten nicht auch von nVidia halt als Tesla bezeichnet wurden. Ist allerdings wirklich nicht sehr gebräuchlich.

EDIT: 



> Nvidia Tesla-Architektur (ab Geforce 8, Erscheinungsjahr: 2007)


Steht in http://wwwmath.uni-muenster.de/num/Vorlesungen/CUDA-2009/sebastian_albers-grafikhardware.pdf also hatte ich mich doch richtig erinnert. Die haben die alten Karten auch als Tesla-Architektur bezeichnet.


----------



## Superwip (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



> Steht in http://wwwmath.uni-muenster.de/num/V...ikhardware.pdf also hatte ich mich doch richtig erinnert. Die haben die alten Karten auch als Tesla-Architektur bezeichnet.


 
Hm... es steht zwar nirgendwo dort Schwarz auf Weiß (zu mindestens hab ich es auf den Ersten Blick nicht gefunden) aber demnach scheit Tesla (auch) der Name der Architektur der G80/G92/GT200 GPUs zu sein...

Gut... das sollte dann aber auch hinkommen


----------



## strider11f (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

So so, die 3-fach Leistung soll es nächtes Jahr also sein. Na schüchtern war NV bei seinen Pressekonferenzen ja noch nie. Bezogen auf meine aktuelle Gigabyte GTX460 1024 bekomme ich also nächstes Jahr von NV ´ne Karte unter 200 Watt die eine HD5970 locker in die Tasche steckt. Man sprach zwar nicht von einem Stückpreis unter 10000 $ trotzdem bin ich gespannt wie man das schaffen will. *ROFL*


----------



## bulldozer (21. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> hm, das ist ja komisch, das auf einmal nVidia eine neue Generation() raus bringen will, ich denke eher das es eine Verbesserte Version vom Termin ist, warum sollte nVidia sonst so lange die Infos zurück halten?!


 



> Im zweiten Halbjahr 2011 soll die nächste Generation namens Kepler erscheinen, zuvor soll Fermi aber noch in einer etwas aufgebohrten Fassung erscheinen - "Mid-Life Kicker" nannte Huang diesen Übergangsprozessor.


 
Somit ist Kepler eine komplett neue Generation, nicht nur ein verbesserter Fermi.
Warst wohl zu voreilig mit deinen Überlegungen, nächstes mal abwarten bevor du den Mund aufmachst und dich über etwas lustig machst.

Und außerdem, was is daran komisch, dass nVidia eine neue Generation raus bringen will? Es war schon immer so, dass alle 1-2 Jahre ne neue Generation erschienen ist, verstehe nicht was daran so komisch ist?

Anhand deines Beitrags kann man so richtig erkennen dass du ein ATI-Fanboy bist..

Achja und du solltest dir vielleicht das hier reinziehen, könntest was lernen: das-dass.de - Wir wollen, dass auch du den Unterschied verstehst!


----------



## FloW^^ (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

wenn die nächsten karten 2011 genauso rauskommen, we fermi 2009, dann werden wir mitte 2012 erst kepler "bestaunen" können


----------



## klefreak (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



Superwip schrieb:


> Okay...
> 
> Nvidia Tesla ? Wikipedia
> 
> ...



weil es sonst nicht so gut aussehen würde für die Grafik..


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Nein da wird nix vermischt, hab ich aber schon nen paar Zeilen weiter oben ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## Explosiv (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Laut Jen-Hsun Huang soll die pro Watt Leistung um das 3-4 fache ansteigen (im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Fermi Karten).



Hatte man nicht eine ähnlich hohe pro Watt-Leistung bei Fermi angekündigt ? 
Ich glaube erst etwas, wenn ich es sehe  .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Superwip (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



> Hatte man nicht eine ähnlich hohe pro Watt-Leistung bei Fermi angekündigt ?


 
Im Vergleich zum G80 wurde sie wohl auch locker erfüllt...


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Somit ist Kepler eine komplett neue Generation, nicht nur ein verbesserter Fermi.
> Warst wohl zu voreilig mit deinen Überlegungen, nächstes mal abwarten bevor du den Mund aufmachst und dich über etwas lustig machst.
> 
> Und außerdem, was is daran komisch, dass nVidia eine neue Generation raus bringen will? Es war schon immer so, dass alle 1-2 Jahre ne neue Generation erschienen ist, verstehe nicht was daran so komisch ist?
> ...




Erst mal, greifst du mich nicht an! So und dann kann man weiter diskutieren. Ja ich bin ein Fan-Boy von AMD/ATI und??? Ich habe keine Probleme damit, aber komisch ist es schon, sonnst kommen alle immer 2 Jahre vorher, "Wir arbeiten an einem neuen Chip." Und nun auf einmal soll in 2011 soch ein neuer raus kommen, ist doch schon sehr komisch oder? Ach ja ich habe auch eine nVidia-Karte, die GTX 285 die unten in meiner Sig. ich war auch sehr zufrieden mit der, außer das die laut war unter Luft. Ich bin ein AMD/ATI Fan-Boy wegen dem P/L-Verhältnis. OK? Ich persönlich denke das es nur eine verbesserte Version des Termis ist und in 28nm Hergestellt wird, daher schnellere Taktraten und mehr Transistoren, daher könnte es doch bestimmt hin kommen, mit der Leistungssteigerung.


----------



## Hugo78 (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Bei CPUs weiß man ja das jetzt Bulldozer und Sandy Bridge als nächstes ansteht. 
Und es ist doch mal schön, wenn man auch den Namen der nächsten GPU Generation von Hersteller XY kennt.

Viel bringen tut einem das persönlich, sicher nichts, aber die Spekulationen gehen eventuell geordnetere Wege.


----------



## kuer (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Ich lach mich weg. Der schwätzer Huang. Gab es 2009 schon einer Fermi... wohl nicht. Genau so wird es dem Nachfolger gehen. Vor 2012 würde ich mit nichts rechnen. Bis jetzt hat NV ihre eigene Entwicklung nicht im griff. Nur durch weglassen von Einheiten oder Funktionen, bekommen sie ihre Chips in die richtige Richtung (verbrauch/leistung)


----------



## Rizzard (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Nun spätestens bei ATIs HD6k Release sollte NV mal den Fermi-Vollausbau raus bringen. Langsam wirds Zeit.

Wobei der auch keine Weltensprünge machen wird.


----------



## LordMirdalan (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Ich bin inzwischen vorsichtig bei den großspurigen Ankündigungen von Nvidia, lieber abwarten und selber sehen was kommt.


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

ich kann LordMirdalan nur zustimmen, nich das sie Karten so schlecht werden (auf Hitze und Watt bezogen) wie die Fermi Reihe.


----------



## Hugo78 (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



kuer schrieb:


> Ich lach mich weg. Der schwätzer Huang. Gab es 2009 schon einer Fermi... wohl nicht.



Fermi wurde letztes Jahr vorgestellt, das Design war also fertig.
Die Probleme in der Fertigung, ändern ja nichts daran.

Wenn Nvidia sagt das sie Kepler in 2011 vorstellen wollen, warum nicht?


----------



## facehugger (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Wie immer, abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich hoffe nur "the next Generation" kommt ohne die bekannten Nachteile von Fermi (Hitze, Laustärke und Stromverbrauch) daher. Über die Leistung kann man eh wieder mal nur spekulieren


----------



## Alex555 (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

ich weiss nicht wo das Problem ist. Leistung / watt. Einem richtigen Gamer geht das mal sowas von am Ar... vorbei, immer dieses ATI geschreie regt mich auf, hatte schon 2 kaputte ATI karten, und meine jetzige Graka war ATI zu billig, also haben sie einfach mal keine funktionierenden Treiber herausgebracht. Die GTX 480 ist die schnellste Graka auf dem markt (dual gpu karten ausgenommen).
NVIDIA war also wieder einmal besser, und die HD 6xxx Serie ist auch noch lange nicht lauffähig. 
ATI kann genauso wie NVIDIA ein flop passieren, die HD 2xxx war auch der letzte witz, fermi war da auch nicht viel besser. Also einfach mal abwarten, die HD 58xx war auch nicht nur Gold! Ich erinnere an den Tod vieler HD 58xx Grafikkarten, ATI ist also auch nicht perfekt. 
P.S: Ich bin kein NVIDIA Fan, ich bin nur jemand, der sich über die Konkurrenz der beiden Firmen durch niedrigere Preise freut.


----------



## Cey (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Nvidia könnte auch einfach nur die Leistung verdrei-vervierfachen bei gleichbleibendem Stromverbrauch  Wär mir auch recht ^^


----------



## Jami (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> klar, kleinerer prozess = höhere Effizienz
> vlt. wird kepler ein fermi shrink ?!
> edit: wohl eher nicht. die dreifache effizienz nur durch shrink könnte man ja ausschließen


Kommt auf den Shrink an


----------



## Bääängel (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Scheint wohl so, dass NV ein exponentiales Wachstum der rechenleitung anstrebt, ich denke nciht, dass die Termine eingehalten werden können, vor allem bei Maxwell, das sieht mir zu heftig aus. 
Abwarten und Tee trinken udn gespannt der zukunft entgegen blicken, ist wohl das vernünftigste, nciht dass irgendwer schon bevor er a gesagt hat wegen seines a's gehypt wird.


----------



## thysol (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Wie masslos Nvidia sich *mal wieder* ueberschaetzt.
Wie waren nochmal die Aussagen von Huang wie toll Fermi wird?

Ich finde es aber trotzdem sehr gut dass Nvidia versucht die Double Precision stark zu erhoehen. Dass tut dem GPGPU Bereich sehr gut. Fuer Gamer allerdings voellig uninteressant. Wahrscheinlich wird Kepler dann wieder eine sehr hohe GPGPU Performance haben aber auf Kosten der schlechten Pro Watt Leistung im Gaming Betrieb. Wir haben ja schon gesehen was passiert wenn mann ein GPGPU Monster baut und es gleichzeitig als Gamer Karte vermarktet.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Wenn das eine offizielle Ankündigung sein soll, dann ist das doch nur reines Marketing. Der Mann kann doch nicht ernsthaft 3 Jahre im Voraus sagen, welche Leistung pro Watt die übernächste GPU-Generation abliefert, oder?! Falls Datum und Leistung zutreffen sollten, dann wäre das doch zum großen Teil Glück bzw. Zufall...


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

naja, die grafik sieht ja spektakulär aus! nur sagt sie dummerweise rein garnix aus ^^ 3-4 fache leistung je watt? glaube kaum, das sie plötzlich aus dem nix die 480 zum bsp um 300-400% bei selbem verbrauch überflügeln. ich denk ma eher, das es andersrum laufen wird, verbrauch reduziert bei mäßiger leistungssteigerung. gelogen hamse dann immer noch ned, aber bringen tuts einem leistungstechnisch nix. aber immerhin wäre es dann etwas umweltfreundlicher ^^ das hasswort vieler nvidianer


----------



## Löschzwerg (23. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

@DarkMo: Einfach mal die ATi Karten ab der HD2000 Serie angucken  Alle Nachfolger beruhen auf der Architektur der 2000er Serie und was ATi aus dieser Architektur gemacht hat kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. Warum sollte also Nvidia diesen Weg nicht auch mit der Fermi Architektur beschreiten können?


----------



## Alex555 (23. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> hm, das ist ja komisch, das auf einmal nVidia eine neue Generation() raus bringen will, ich denke eher das es eine Verbesserte Version vom Termin ist, warum sollte nVidia sonst so lange die Infos zurück halten?!




Und was war mit ATI?? Als die ersten HD 5xxx Karten ausgeliefert wurden hatte jeder 10. User einen Grey Screen of Death. Auch ATI hat es also nicht geschafft, eine 100%ig funktionierende Grafikkartengeneration von Anfang an auf den Markt zu bringen. Auch wenn die restlichen 90% der User keine Probleme hatten, war es trotzdem schwach von ATI. Es folgte der 10.1 er Catalyst der das Problem beheben sollte, doch nahezu nichts tat sich. Erst der nächste Anlauf, der 10.2 er löste das Problem. ATI hat also auch mehrere Durchgänge gebraucht, um eine funktionierende Generation auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## thysol (23. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Und was war mit ATI?? Als die ersten HD 5xxx Karten ausgeliefert wurden hatte jeder 10. User einen Grey Screen of Death. Auch ATI hat es also nicht geschafft, eine 100%ig funktionierende Grafikkartengeneration von Anfang an auf den Markt zu bringen. Auch wenn die restlichen 90% der User keine Probleme hatten, war es trotzdem schwach von ATI. Es folgte der 10.1 er Catalyst der das Problem beheben sollte, doch nahezu nichts tat sich. Erst der nächste Anlauf, der 10.2 er löste das Problem. ATI hat also auch mehrere Durchgänge gebraucht, um eine funktionierende Generation auf den Markt zu bringen.



Hast du irgendwelche belege dafuer dass 10% aller Radeon HD 5xxx nicht funktionieren? Dass ist doch der selbe Quatsch wie die Sockel 1156 Braende.


----------



## DiZER (24. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Leude, das hier ist nur ne =ROADMAP= nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Termine wurden bei so großen Chips noch nie eingehalten. Wie auch???
Ich will nur mal hoffen das der 28nm prozess in ausreichender menge in den Markt gelassen wird denn der Klimawandel geht stehtig voran.


----------



## Alex555 (24. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



thysol schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche belege dafuer dass 10% aller Radeon HD 5xxx nicht funktionieren? Dass ist doch der selbe Quatsch wie die Sockel 1156 Braende.



Hmm, gab genug Umfragen, bei denen mehr als 10% angegeben haben, dass sie nen greyscreen haben. Alle Leute, die diesen hatten, zu finden, ist eine Unmöglichkeit, allein schon die Tatsache dass dieser Fehler existiert zeigt, dass nicht nur NVIDIA, sondern auch ATI Schwächen hat.


----------



## thysol (24. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Hmm, gab genug Umfragen, bei denen mehr als 10% angegeben haben, dass sie nen greyscreen haben. Alle Leute, die diesen hatten, zu finden, ist eine Unmöglichkeit, allein schon die Tatsache dass dieser Fehler existiert zeigt, dass nicht nur NVIDIA, sondern auch ATI Schwächen hat.



Koenntest du mir bitte einen Link zu den Umfragen schicken.

Dass ATI keine Schwaechen hat habe ich nie behauptet.


----------



## Genghis99 (25. September 2010)

*AW: nVidia kündigt zukünftige Grafikkarten Generationen auf der GPU Technology Conference 2010 an*

Gut Double Precision. Gaming GPU kommen ohne dieses Feature aus, das wirkt sich wohl eher positiv auf die Rohleistung aus. Sogesehen ist eine DP Steigerung auch eine Gaming-steigerung.

Ansonsten - Fermi war eine schwere Geburt. Nach dem Geständnis von NVidia - das man wohl zuert bei der "Verdrahtung" der Funktionseinheiten "geschlampt" hat - glaube ich, das sie wirklich ein Neues Design ausgekocht haben.
Jetzt kommt der übliche Verbesserungsprozess, an dessen Höhepunkt das technisch machbare steht. Also ein Grafikchip mit dem best möglichen Leistungs-/Verbrauchsverhältnis.

Jo - in ein - zwei Jahren, wenn ich mich wieder nach einer neuen Karte umsehe - kauf ich gerne - Eine. ROTFL.


----------

